# Garbage!



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

First time installing one of these... Porcelain was not square, instructions sucked, mods were needed to make it work. I'm not happy at all. Pointed everything out to the HO what we thought was wrong, went wrong, and what to watch out for. No idea what he paid for it...


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Kudos on the install, doesn't appear to be modified from what I can see. 

I hate polished brass though.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Why would anyone want that?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Gold finish, just as bad IMHO. Old farm house, he had the original toilet but the flush tube(?) had rotted through. Couple in their late 70's who just want their home the way they want it.

The floor was as level as could be... to make the base as level as could be we had to use two full shims to make it so the tank wasn't hanging over the dang washer!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice work. People like all different kinds of things because we are all different. I like the old style stuff, except for the gold finish. 

Are yall not required to caulk around toilets? Add some white DAP around the base and no one will know about the shims.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> Nice work. People like all different kinds of things because we are all different. I like the old style stuff, except for the gold finish.
> 
> Are yall not required to caulk around toilets? Add some white DAP around the base and no one will know about the shims.


We are required, however inspectors will let it pass in owner occupied. Plus the HO requested that we didn't.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I will tell you this, when the thing fushes it's like a power assist.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Nice work. People like all different kinds of things because we are all different. I like the old style stuff, except for the gold finish.
> 
> Are yall not required to caulk around toilets? Add some white DAP around the base and no one will know about the shims.


Toilets on hardwood floors should not be caulked. Ugly look imo.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Those will really flush with some force...... 
Standing up on a ladder trying to change the flapper has been fun time
for me in the past too....

It looks like someone took that 1 1/2 polished brass flush pipe out into the yard and made some bends in it to get it to fit properly???? 

I notice a lot of kinks in it.... did you have to heat it up with a torch to get that special bend into it????? In the past those bends were called "german elbows" 

My grandfather found that taking the pipe out into the alley and smacking it against a telephone pole at the proper angle would put the correct 45 or 22 degree bend in the pipe .


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

My sister has lets say an unusual taste for the old fashioned....and has me install all those crazy reproduction old toilets and faucets..and of course everything is polished brass... %[email protected]##%@#...she has wood floors in the bathroom, and instead of using a junky looking marble slab from the supply house, she had a counter top place make a Corrianne one that had the same shape and design as the bottom of the toilet, it came out pretty good, you couldnt really tell where the porcelain ended and the slab started .... unfortunately that wasnt the worst crazy idea she had... try fitting a drop in copper sink into a antique dresser with draws...and making the draws still work...wtf...the first 2 draws I had to use my carpentry skills to cut and fit the draws around the pop up and trap....at least with a paying customer you can charge for aggravation or just say no....LOL...:wallbash:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I worked on some of those with my dad back in 1980 up in the hills of So. Cal.

like MARK posted you have to use a step ladder to rebuild the tanks b/c, flapper, flush handles, etc


----------



## Sushison (Nov 24, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Toilets on hardwood floors should not be caulked. Ugly look imo.


Use clear caulk? That's what I grab when on tile as well, if given a choice. Brilliant white just doesn't looks as nice (imo).


----------



## bowta360 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sushison said:


> Use clear caulk? That's what I grab when on tile as well, if given a choice. Brilliant white just doesn't looks as nice (imo).


I caulk in white only if the floor is white as well, otherwise I go clear.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I use whatever the toilet color is. Even on wood floors. Can be made to look good. Have to tape off the line you want, to keep it out of the grain past the toilet.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

had a commercial job last year we installed a few like that but they were ADA height elongated. 

http://www.signaturehardware.com/bathroom/toilets-and-bidets/pull-chain-toilets.html


----------

